# Maximum zweier Zahlen ermitteln



## UNeverNo (22. Jun 2004)

Ich habe mal versucht die größere von zwei Zahlen auszugeben (ja ich weiß es gibt max ^^) 

```
public class Main 
{
	
	static double Pythagoras(double a, double b)
	{
		if (a > b) 
		{
			return a;
		}
		else 
		{
			return b;
		}
	}
	
	static void Ausgabe(double a, double b)
	{
		System.out.println(Pythagoras(a, b));
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		Ausgabe(1000, 100);
	}
	
}
```
Soweit klappt das auch, aber was muß ich machen, um jetzt noch mit auszugeben, welche die Größere ist? Hatte mal "char c;" global definiert aber das frißt er irgendwie nicht...

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (22. Jun 2004)

Was funktioniert denn jetzt genau nicht an Deinem Ansatz?

Klappt


```
System.out.println(Pythagoras(a, b));
```

nicht oder wie?


----------



## UNeverNo (22. Jun 2004)

Lies mal unter dem Quelltext  Ich will z.B. ausgeben b = 100


----------



## bygones (22. Jun 2004)

intutiv fällt mir da ein:

```
static void Ausgabe(double a, double b)  {
      double max = Pythagoras(a,b);
      if(max == a) {
        System.out.println("maximum is a with " + a);
      }
       else {
          System.out.println("maximum is b with " + b);
       }
   }
```

PS: Bitte Methode *IMMER* klein schreiben !! Pythagoras -> pythagoras !


----------



## meez (22. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Bitte Methode *IMMER* klein schreiben !! Pythagoras -> pythagoras !



Machs wies dir *gefällt*!...


Es gibt übrigens noch Math.max(a,b);


----------



## bygones (22. Jun 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Machs wies dir *gefällt*!...


Nein - Klassen werden so geschrieben - Methoden nicht !


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (22. Jun 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An die Grundkonventionen sollte man sich schon halten. Dann verstehen auch andere Programmierer den Code, den man selbst geschrieben hat.

UNeverNo hatte doch schon in seinem 1. Posting geschrieben, daß er die max-Methode kennt...


----------



## Grizzly (22. Jun 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Es gibt übrigens noch Math.max(a,b);


Und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :


			
				UNeverNo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mal versucht die größere von zwei Zahlen auszugeben (ja ich weiß es gibt max ^^) [...]


----------

